# Upgrade Garage-Feedback



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

I'd like to freshen up The VW Vortex Edition of the Tire Rack 
Upgrade Garage. I think you guys deserve a new version that 
will be more exciting for you to use, offering you more shopping 
options. Any feedback that you would care to give concerning 
the Upgarde Garage would be most appreciated. 
Such as: Why do you use it? What would you add to it? 
Take away from it?
Thanks for your help.

Upgrade Garage


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: Upgrade Garage-Feedback ([email protected])*

more wheel choices. Seems like i see the same rims over the years. Time to switch up a bit. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mindflux (Oct 10, 2000)

*Re: Upgrade Garage-Feedback ([email protected])*

How about some TSW's. I know Tires.com has them. Just a thought, when I had my 98 VR6 I wanted some TSW Revo's or Hockenheim's super bad but you guys didn't have 'em


----------



## VW-BMW (Dec 18, 2001)

*Re: Upgrade Garage-Feedback (mrkrad)*

Start to carry Rotas. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Also, we don't use the webpage, we just call you directly.


----------



## snowbird (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: Upgrade Garage-Feedback ([email protected])*

My request would be to have more pictures of the ACTUAL products selected, particularly with the wheels.
When you select a 16" or 17" wheel to view, you always go to a standard set of pics of unidentified wheel size. A 16" wheel will _look different_ than say a 17" wheel, since the hubs will be the same size, but the spokes will be shorter.
When I see a 17" wheel that I like, I can't tell if a 16" version of a wheel will look _off_ or not.


----------



## iwanaleya (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: Upgrade Garage-Feedback (mrkrad)*

quote:[HR][/HR]more wheel choices. Seems like i see the same rims over the years. Time to switch up a bit. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







[HR][/HR]​That and some type of lowering option(maybe in FLASH) so I don't have to look at the BBS's in 4x4 mode


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: Upgrade Garage-Feedback (iwanaleya)*

How 'bout a special discount for Vortexers....that would make me happy in a heartbeat... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Grip Driver (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Upgrade Garage-Feedback (VW97Jetta)*

quote:[HR][/HR]How 'bout a special discount for Vortexers....that would make me happy in a heartbeat... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## melmer (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: Upgrade Garage-Feedback ([email protected])*

I don't like the fact that your upgrade garage only carries wheels which you think belong on our cars, not all that fit. Fore example, the fact that the upgrade garage won't put BBS LM's onto the mk3 gti's. We know that 17 and 18 inch wheels for the TT fit fine, why doesn't it work?


----------



## andyA6 (Nov 10, 2000)

*Re: Upgrade Garage-Feedback (Driftin GTI)*

Honestly? I looked maybe once or twice, otherwise I looked at your website directly. Comments? As per above.


----------



## LostBoyScout (Apr 18, 2000)

*Re: Upgrade Garage-Feedback (andyA6)*

Multi-height adjustability.


----------



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: Upgrade Garage-Feedback (iwanaleya)*

quote:[HR][/HR]more wheel choices. Seems like i see the same rims over the years. Time to switch up a bit. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







That and some type of lowering option(maybe in FLASH) so I don't have to look at the BBS's in 4x4 mode







[HR][/HR]​
I know what you are referring to and it doesn't completely solve your complaint but there is this.


----------



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: Upgrade Garage-Feedback (VW97Jetta)*

quote:[HR][/HR]How 'bout a special discount for Vortexers....that would make me happy in a heartbeat... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​We price our products at the best price we can from the start so that our customers don't have to go through the work of coordinating group buys or joining certain groups to get a great price. Our industry is very competitive and we must present our best price first which does not leave room for additional discounts.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Upgrade Garage-Feedback ([email protected])*

I bought my first set of "performance" tires from Tirerack back in '94 and was pleased, as no one in my area carries anything performance oriented that isn't for a 4X4. Unfortunately every time I've gone back to you guys I've been denied. Panasport no, Revolution no, Hakkapellitta no. 
At least everyone I have talked to there has been kind in their denials.
My vote, increased product range.


----------



## Johnny G (May 14, 2001)

*Re: Upgrade Garage-Feedback ([email protected])*

You can do anything you want to the website, as long as Eric doesn't change. I left him a message, he called back within 15 mins, I placed my order and two days later I had SS goodridge brake lines sitting in my grubby hands.......Eric does a kick ass job and I'm sure he takes a lot of crap from these forums, I'd just like to say "keep up the awesome work Eric" and I hope you and yours have a happy and safe holiday season!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: Upgrade Garage-Feedback (Mindflux)*

first off let me say the service is GREAT.
second I agree more rim choices would be nice. I'd like to some options for lightweight rims with offsets for VWs.
other than that just discount everything 50% to keep us happy


----------



## CORRADOFREEK (Jul 12, 2000)

*Re: Upgrade Garage-Feedback (G60ING)*

get a bigger selection of speedline rims
otherwise everything is great


----------



## kevwithoutacorrado (Jun 9, 2000)

*Re: Upgrade Garage-Feedback (G60ING)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Start to carry Rotas. [HR][/HR]​specify offsests and hub / lug - centric, hub diameter, stud hole diameters wheel weight.. etc...etc...etc..


----------



## B12Teuton (Nov 13, 2002)

*Re: Upgrade Garage-Feedback (kevwithoutacorrado)*

Better pics of wheels on cars!


----------



## fwdvw (May 12, 2000)

*Re: Upgrade Garage-Feedback ([email protected])*

How about getting a graphic of a rabbit and maybe even a Rabbit Pickup instead of that "Civic" we get for Generics.


----------



## Volkscience (Jun 1, 2001)

*Re: Upgrade Garage-Feedback ([email protected])*

When the picture of your car comes up, you should have the option to Lower it as well as pick what wheels you want to see on it. Do a couple stages.. like 1" 2" and 3" or something. A lot of the times it changes the appearance drastically enough that the wheels you select will look different. Like a 16" wheel might look tiny on a stock suspension, but down 2" it fills the wheel gap more. Just a thought.
Edit> I saw the link above and I've seen that whole deal before. It's just not the same though. You need to be able to flip through different styles of wheels.

[Modified by Volkscience, 4:30 PM 12-19-2002]


[Modified by Volkscience, 4:31 PM 12-19-2002]


----------



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: Upgrade Garage-Feedback (melmer)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I don't like the fact that your upgrade garage only carries wheels which you think belong on our cars, not all that fit. Fore example, the fact that the upgrade garage won't put BBS LM's onto the mk3 gti's. We know that 17 and 18 inch wheels for the TT fit fine, why doesn't it work?[HR][/HR]​
There is a pretty big differenc between a "tuner shop" that you can take your car to for possible fitment modifications and what this company is. Try to see things from this companies' point of view. We are mail order. I can sell you something that will require you to modify your car to fit. Let me restate that I can't offer fitments that "may" require modification(s) to your vehicle. The local "tuner shop" can "make it fit" with a fender lip roll here or fender pull there. I can't do that. The Tire Rack can't do that. What I ship to you is normally guaranteed to fit on an unmodified vehicle.
What is aggressive by The Tire Rack's perspective, i.e. not on the web, and you have done the homework and are willing to put your money where your your research has led you and as long as it's safe, call me. I've sold lots of "unlisted" website fitments such as AMG's & Carlsson's for a B5, 8" wide stuff listed for the Mk IV but not listed for the MK III VR6, some pretty wide radical tires, etc. It leaves here as a nonguaranteed fitment and I'll send you whatever you want. An LM fitment is an aggressive fitment on a lot of cars, real aggressive on a Mk III. If you want it, it's your money, I'll take your order.
Many of you guys are there for me, on the front lines so to speak, helping me with info, and I appreciate the help when it is correct and helpful. 
You have no idea how many people that really don't know what is involved in "making" something fit. When faced with a fender lip roll or whatever, most customers back down to reality. True tweakin' modifying Dubbers are a very small percentage of youz guys.
Final word on this; The Tire Rack is a hugh volume mail order company. What we sell (typically) is what we know will fit on an unmodified vehicle, i.e. (read: guarateed fitment). Unfortunately, we do not have the time to test every conceivable combination possibility out there. A good business plan always has a target market. Based on the sucess of this company I'd have to say I think management has and continues to hit a bulls eye. I feel as though our goal is for the "masses". When folks buy from us they just want to bolt it on and drive it. It's a feel good purchase to drees up the ole' steed, who wants to worry about weather it'll fit or not. So, it is typical to sell those guaranteed fitments because it's just too much hassel for you to have to ship it back and start over. The Tire Rack really doesn't dwell in the realm of the unknown, it "might" fit. Who wants to hear " well it should fit, but you'll have to try it to be certain". I think there are already enough companies out there like that.

Eric


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: Upgrade Garage-Feedback ([email protected])*

quote:[HR][/HR]How 'bout a special discount for Vortexers....that would make me happy in a heartbeat... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
We price our products at the best price we can from the start so that our customers don't have to go through the work of coordinating group buys or joining certain groups to get a great price. Our industry is very competitive and we must present our best price first which does not leave room for additional discounts.[HR][/HR]​True, sorta....back when I was working at a major automotive distribution center/retailer installing computer systems & networks, I got to go to lots & lots of stores and set up their billing schedules, among everything else. Got to see pricing and such for all kinds of things.....and some of the markup, particularly on performance products, was sometimes obscene. However, in all the stores I've been too, markup on tires was very minimal......I actually forgot all about that stuff until just now (I like to NOT think about the automotive car part industry too much). However, not many places sold wheels, so I'm not sure how the markup on those were.
However, markup on car parts, depending on who you buy them from (ESPECIALLY garages and dealers, where they bump the price up 100% from what they paid for it) can be ridiculous. Man....now my day just got ruined......I even had to do tech support for those people (and some/most aren't computer whizzes by ANY stretch of the imagination...).


----------



## VAGaddict (Feb 16, 2002)

*Re: Upgrade Garage-Feedback ([email protected])*

How about place of manufacture, manufacturing process, REAL RABBITS AND CABRIOLETS. Hmmm lets see......You say the gray is called "ascot gray" and the Vortexers say the real name is "Atlas Gray" what is that truth? Take the bras off of the cars, everything that was mentioned above, multiple angles of car with wheels. Thats enough for now.
You know what they say...Too much information leads to constipation. I wouldnt wanna bind you up.


----------



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: Upgrade Garage-Feedback (fwdvw)*

quote:[HR][/HR]How about getting a graphic of a rabbit and maybe even a Rabbit Pickup instead of that "Civic" we get for Generics.[HR][/HR]​Bring me a nice clean (whatever you see as a shadow) and I'll 
snap some pics and that will be that.


----------



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: Upgrade Garage-Feedback (andyA6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Honestly? I looked maybe once or twice, otherwise I looked at your website directly. Comments? As per above.[HR][/HR]​
Oh, shame on you.

E


----------



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: Upgrade Garage-Feedback (PoorHouse)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I bought my first set of "performance" tires from Tirerack back in '94 and was pleased, as no one in my area carries anything performance oriented that isn't for a 4X4. Unfortunately every time I've gone back to you guys I've been denied. Panasport no, Revolution no, Hakkapellitta no. 
At least everyone I have talked to there has been kind in their denials.
My vote, increased product range.[HR][/HR]​Why would you talk to any other sales person is kind of a big question in
my mind. 
I have been special ordering Panasports for years.


----------



## gezuvor (Mar 13, 1999)

*Re: Upgrade Garage-Feedback ([email protected])*

Hi Eric,
Wheel weight, offset and some of the other technical details would be nice. How much does an SSR Competition weight compared to the Integral? Is it worth the extra money?
quote:[HR][/HR]I have been special ordering Panasports for years. [HR][/HR]​I have some customers for Rota Slipstream if you can get them...
quote:[HR][/HR]Bring me a nice clean (whatever you see as a shadow) and I'll snap some pics and that will be that.[HR][/HR]​Be careful what you ask for!!


----------



## diygti (May 4, 2001)

*Re: Upgrade Garage-Feedback (gezuvor)*

There definitely needs to be a picture of a rabbit in the upgrade garage. It would also be nice if you sold more 13 inch wheels since a lot of your customer base seems to be autocrossers who use thirteen inch wheels all of the time. Some of those low profile street tires in 14 inch would be great too (I am thinking about the toyo proxes that are hard to find but come in 45 series for 14 inch).
Daniel


----------



## FlyingDubber (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: Upgrade Garage-Feedback ([email protected])*

dang, from looking at these responses it seems like folks are looking for a videogame. quote:[HR][/HR] I think you should make it to where we can put 'type R' stickers on our cars, and tint the windows different darknesses, and change our exhaust tips, and maybe you guys could start carrying axle extensions so i could get that skateboard look. 
[HR][/HR]​LOL, I ust want an A1 Cabriolet to look at my wheels on. Hell , VW only made 2 Convertible golfs, i can send you a pic of an A1 if you need it


----------



## Shislerocco (Jul 22, 2002)

*Re: Upgrade Garage-Feedback (LostBoyScout)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Multi-height adjustability.







[HR][/HR]​ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xjronx (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: Upgrade Garage-Feedback ([email protected])*

more 13's, make the corrado steelies easier to find,more4 suspension choices.


----------



## Silver4dr (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Upgrade Garage-Feedback (xjronx)*

yup, like above, more actual pics of our cars (maybe even color coices), and height adjustability.


----------



## ValveFloat (Aug 12, 1999)

*Re: Upgrade Garage-Feedback (Shislerocco)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I'd like to freshen up The VW Vortex Edition of the Tire Rack 
Upgrade Garage. I think you guys deserve a new version that 
will be more exciting for you to use, offering you more shopping 
options. Any feedback that you would care to give concerning 
the Upgarde Garage would be most appreciated. 
Such as: Why do you use it? What would you add to it? 
Take away from it?[HR][/HR]​To make it more usefull it would be great if there were pictures of A1 and A2 cars. The feature of being able to view different wheels on your car is *great*, but for many of us our car is not viewable. I also think a ride height option would make viewing the wheels on the car more usefull. Just like this, but right in the wheel viewer.


----------



## 16valvedCaddy (Nov 26, 2002)

*Re: Upgrade Garage-Feedback (xjronx)*

Hey Eric, Do you have a Christmas tree on your desk or is it next to your cot under the desk?








On the site in general I would like to see more tech info. width, offsets, and bolt patterns available.
Because my next wheel purchase is going to be a little odd. I might have to get my buddy at BBS to help me out.


----------



## VW-BMW (Dec 18, 2001)

*Re: Upgrade Garage-Feedback (gezuvor)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
I have some customers for Rota Slipstream if you can get them...
[HR][/HR]​So many people on here want Slipstreams or Subzeros it's not even funny.


----------



## Jota (Jul 9, 2000)

*Re: Upgrade Garage-Feedback (VW-BMW)*

1 - Wheel weight listed
2- Wheel offset listed
3- Pictures of actual cars with the wheels you sell on the site. Its one thing to see the wheels mounted on a simulated car, and it can be a completely different story seeing them on a car in real life. I think this would go a long way to making you some sales.


----------



## lacuna (May 10, 2002)

*Re: Upgrade Garage-Feedback (ValveFloat)*

quote:[HR][/HR]To make it more usefull it would be great if there were pictures of A1 and A2 cars. [HR][/HR]​Yes!! Yes!! I'd love to see the wheels on a Golf or Gti instead of the shadow of a civic that always comes up!!


----------



## KeepSciroccinMe (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: Upgrade Garage-Feedback ([email protected])*

import those momo evos


----------



## swett (Jun 28, 2000)

*Konig Heliums, Centerline RPM*

I'd like Konig Heliums for my girlfriend's Civic and Centerline RPM's for myself. If you can special order the Konigs for a decent price, I'd rather work with you than the other place I found.
-Ian


----------



## tturbulentt (Dec 9, 2002)

*Re: Upgrade Garage-Feedback (Jota)*

quote:[HR][/HR]1 - Wheel weight listed
2- Wheel offset listed
3- Pictures of actual cars with the wheels you sell on the site. Its one thing to see the wheels mounted on a simulated car, and it can be a completely different story seeing them on a car in real life. I think this would go a long way to making you some sales.[HR][/HR]​I agree, and a decent size pic too, it is too small currently.
Construction method would be nice too


----------



## curbdawg (Aug 4, 2002)

*Re: Upgrade Garage-Feedback (tturbulentt)*

More imported wheels. I think you would sell a lot! A real pic of a MKI and MKII.
I know you guys want to sell rims that fit. Could you at least show a car with any rim out there even if it doesn't fit. Then you can put in big red letters a warning saying that these rims will not fit without modifing your car.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wago (Jan 13, 2002)

How about a simple version of the upgrade garage that works without the dhtml that you guys use? It's buggy on most of my browsers. Check this out: http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=184487 (mozilla bug with your site). Alternately, just make the dhtml work properly with all browsers. It also crashes internet exploder on macos-x for some reason.
Outside of that... add a review section to the wheels like you have for the tires, so I can find out if people love or hate a specific wheel, if it's too soft or too brittle, if the finish chips, stuff like that. It's all about customer reviews... the power of community.


----------



## JosephShaw (Dec 28, 2000)

*Re: Upgrade Garage-Feedback (wago)*

I'd like to see the following:
customer reviews of the wheels, just like you guys do for tires.
tech specs like weight, offset, manufacturing process, etc.
comparissons to wheels by other manufacturers than the one I picked. Say if I pick an 18" MM Evo 5, you can list alternate wheels in a similar style, or lighter weight.
Actual closeups of the size wheel I'm looking at, not a generic size. If I'm looking at an 18" wheel and select a closeup of it, I'd like a closeup of an actual 18" wheel and not just a generic closeup. If the closeups were on a car it would be even better.


[Modified by JosephShaw, 2:16 AM 12-20-2002]


----------



## VWbohica (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: Upgrade Garage-Feedback ([email protected])*

i would like to see an actual picture of an A2 GTI when selecting wheels.....it's a shame that there isn't one so we can actually see what the wheels would look like on the car.


----------



## JethroWV (Sep 25, 2001)

*Re: Upgrade Garage-Feedback (VWbohica)*

Eric,
Could you get silver added to the list of colors you can view the MK2 Jetta in on the main sight.


----------



## 02BeetleSport (May 21, 2002)

*Re: Upgrade Garage-Feedback ([email protected])*

steel wheels in stock sizes.. ie 17's, i been lookin for some inexpensive wheels, no matter how ugly, to autocross on. but i guess that would fall under the 'more choices' category


----------



## dyoung413 (Feb 24, 2001)

*Re: Upgrade Garage-Feedback ([email protected])*

i think the wheels need to be updated, its been the same wheels for forever, and if it isnt too hard the ride height thing, it might be too much work however.


----------



## VW KEVIN G (Oct 26, 2000)

*Re: Upgrade Garage-Feedback (dyoung413)*

I'd like to see:
Wheel weights in all available sizes
Wheel construction methods (forged etc.)
I like the idea of being able to see all wheels on my car whether they fit or not as long as a warning that they are not direct bolt on is provided.
I like the idea of being able to see the car lowered.
I'd like to see some closeup views of the wheels, maybe straight on and at an angle.


----------



## Veedubgti (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: Upgrade Garage-Feedback ([email protected])*

Take the bra off of the A2 Jetta


----------



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: Upgrade Garage-Feedback (FlyingDubber)*

quote:[HR][/HR]dang, from looking at these responses it seems like folks are looking for a videogame. I think you should make it to where we can put 'type R' stickers on our cars, and tint the windows different darknesses, and change our exhaust tips, and maybe you guys could start carrying axle extensions so i could get that skateboard look. 

LOL, I ust want an A1 Cabriolet to look at my wheels on. Hell , VW only made 2 Convertible golfs, i can send you a pic of an A1 if you need it







[HR][/HR]​I know that every pic on the site is a real picture of a real car so your picture isn't going to cut it. I have sent out the word to the CVO (Chicago Volkswagen Organization) for clean examples of cars we don't have and we're still looking at shadows. Blaming your midwest Vortex brothers is called for, but probably in the midwest forum-not here. On an up note, we have a real picture of a 337, thanks Eric for orchestrating that one, otherwise it wouldn't be there at all. 
I got 'cha covered for the custom car thing @ http://www.ebaumsworld.com/pimpride.shtml









quote:[HR][/HR]Better pics of wheels on cars![HR][/HR]​I asked about this along time ago. Every single car and wheel shot would have to be retaken. That ain't gonna happen. There is no way that we could have multiple images such as a 16-19" of the same wheel.
I have had wheel specs in FAQ, Wheel Tech for quite awhile now. Do you have any idea how long it took me to do that. As I get time I will update but I've got to pull out my cot and rest.








quote:[HR][/HR]How about a simple version of the upgrade garage that works without the dhtml that you guys use? It's buggy on most of my browsers. Check this out: http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=184487 (mozilla bug with your site). Alternately, just make the dhtml work properly with all browsers. It also crashes internet exploder on macos-x for some reason.
Outside of that... add a review section to the wheels like you have for the tires, so I can find out if people love or hate a specific wheel, if it's too soft or too brittle, if the finish chips, stuff like that. It's all about customer reviews... the power of community.[HR][/HR]​
dthml is like Greek to me. Some tech heads will have to look into that.


----------



## Sirocco (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: Upgrade Garage-Feedback ([email protected])*

TOYO TIRES!!!!
If you start carrying them (the T1-S) I WILL buy them from YOU.
A far superior tire (in 15") than anything else out there IMO!
Kind of takes me back to the days of driving around on the street with Yoko A008RSII's...except for the rain of course where they sucked and Toyo's REALLY excel)
Until you have these in inventory there is nothing you have that I would want (Unless of course you could get BBS to re-release the original forged 3pc. RS's for for the A1 VW's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif :xmasbiggrin







... i digress 
Cheers,


----------



## drplastic (May 21, 2002)

*Re: Upgrade Garage-Feedback ([email protected])*

Cross-referencing wheels would be a humongus boon to business. I know that there are tons of wheels that fit Mercedes Benz (i.e AMG Monoblocks and the like) will also fit the B5, 5.5 Passats and Audi A4s. All you need are the hub centering rings. But you (The Tire Rack) will refuse to even acknowledge the fact and will not even sell you the wheels. I can just see them on the other side of the phone throwing there hands up saying" nope can't touch that. I know you give the old schpeal about safety and liability but I know guys that have been running these wheels for years and have had no problems at all. 
I like you site and have been dealing with your company for years and will probably continue to do so in the future. Just give us more choices! I have ordered wheels from you guys for all the cars listed in my sig line and then some!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

















[Modified by drplastic, 10:21 AM 12-22-2002]


----------



## Tyrannosaurus (Dec 3, 2002)

*Re: Upgrade Garage-Feedback ([email protected])*

Eric,
Tire Rack is great...but even "great" can be better!
1. List wheel weights
2. More actual photographs w/ wheel selections (preferably Black '03 passats! hehe)
3. Add a couple more quality wheel brands, couple more Tires 
4. Lowering Would be cool
Thanks for all your help and your hard work! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


[Modified by Tyrannosaurus, 4:35 PM 12-22-2002]


----------



## Papa_Kirlo (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Upgrade Garage-Feedback (Tyrannosaurus)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Eric,
Tire Rack is great...but even "great" can be better![HR][/HR]​ The "Wheel selector" shows picture of the Passat B4 (1994+ ) when you select B3 (91-93). Thanks for asking http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## patra_is_here (May 3, 2002)

*Re: Upgrade Garage-Feedback ([email protected])*

if possible allow a search by tire type (rather than just size) i was looking for these rally tires but i couldnt find them easily. also, a general search like ANYTHING for a specific diameter wheel, regardless of side wall and width size.


----------



## ced (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Upgrade Garage-Feedback ([email protected])*

how about some volks


----------



## wago (Jan 13, 2002)

*Re: Upgrade Garage-Feedback ([email protected])*

quote:[HR][/HR]
dthml is like Greek to me. Some tech heads will have to look into that.
[HR][/HR]​Cool, just forward it on to your webdev guys, thanks.


----------



## kevwithoutacorrado (Jun 9, 2000)

*Re: Upgrade Garage-Feedback (wago)*

Yeah, DHTML is not standard enough to un in pubplic production, IMO.
stick to server side scripts, or javascript(which also has its faults, but is more standard)


----------



## Koobs (Dec 23, 2001)

*Re: Upgrade Garage-Feedback (kevwithoutacorrado)*

Honestly. You guys arent a wheel shop your basically a wheel wholesaler(but to the public). You guys are huge now. The prices you guys get on rims must be really good. I really think you can afford to get into the high quality companies like Dronnell, RH, Brock etc...
The only think holding you back is the company not letting thier wheel get sold by a low quality company, or you guys are just scared.
my $0.02


----------



## Braga_Dub (Sep 8, 2001)

*Re: Upgrade Garage-Feedback (Wan.8Tea)*

Basicly as everyone already said be able to lower the car.
Or raise it on some instences


----------



## dcomiskey (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Upgrade Garage-Feedback ([email protected])*

Eric, my only gripe is this: I go NUTS when I have to go all the way through the upgrade garage JUST to price out wheels/tires when I already *know* what wheel or tire I want. It takes forrrrrrreverrrrrrrr to load each page. Why can't I just have a page that allows me to select a brand of wheel that goes with my car instead of having to scroll through pages and pages of wheels I DON'T want? Even if you go to a specific brand page, you still have to go through the entire ridiculous process of going A-to-Z to get a price! Is there any way to change that???


----------



## Thatcher (Nov 22, 2001)

*Re: Upgrade Garage-Feedback (mrkrad)*

quote:[HR][/HR]more wheel choices. Seems like i see the same rims over the years. Time to switch up a bit. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







[HR][/HR]​ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif carry stuff that not everyone has available http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## redgti2.0 (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: Upgrade Garage-Feedback (Jota)*

quote:[HR][/HR]1 - Wheel weight listed
2- Wheel offset listed
3- Pictures of actual cars with the wheels you sell on the site. Its one thing to see the wheels mounted on a simulated car, and it can be a completely different story seeing them on a car in real life. I think this would go a long way to making you some sales.[HR][/HR]​Defintly should have the weights and offset listed....


----------



## Mr Wolf (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: Upgrade Garage-Feedback ([email protected])*

Eric, my one piece of advice for Tire Rack in general is to have specific information on how much it costs to ship stuff to Canada, and have someone do a little research on what duty is, etc. I've looked many times at wheels on there, and by the time I consider exchange rate, shipping, UPS brokerage screwing you from behind, and taxes, I just don't feel confident that I think I would get a good price, so I look locally.
I absolutely, 100% refuse to have anything shipped from the USA via UPS because they charge an outrageous amount for brokerage.


----------



## kitty (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: Upgrade Garage-Feedback ([email protected])*

there's no red four door golf!!








and we need a lowering tool as well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## g60vwr (Apr 9, 2000)

*Re: Upgrade Garage-Feedback ([email protected])*

To be honest- I cant do squat on the site... I try all the time. I cant find anything im looking for... and 1/2 the time Corrado wont let me go page to page.
Is there a way I can just look at ALL of your inverntory at once without looking at the wheels on a car according to size? Thanks- BTW- I got some yoko road race tires from your guys- that was a good expirence!


----------



## stevenek (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: Upgrade Garage-Feedback (g60vwr)*

lower the prices


----------



## SAPJetta (Feb 3, 2001)

*Re: Upgrade Garage-Feedback (stevenek)*

More wheel choices. Seems like I have been seeing the same rims on there for the last 2 years. Service is great, but I have begun looking many other places to find rims.
I'm not talking about more choices from the vendors you carry, I'm talking about more vendors. Give us choices man!


----------



## Black Lightning (Sep 23, 2001)

*Re: Upgrade Garage-Feedback (Volkscience)*

quote:[HR][/HR]When the picture of your car comes up, you should have the option to Lower it as well as pick what wheels you want to see on it. Do a couple stages.. like 1" 2" and 3" or something. A lot of the times it changes the appearance drastically enough that the wheels you select will look different. Like a 16" wheel might look tiny on a stock suspension, but down 2" it fills the wheel gap more. Just a thought.
Edit> I saw the link above and I've seen that whole deal before. It's just not the same though. You need to be able to flip through different styles of wheels.

[Modified by Volkscience, 4:30 PM 12-19-2002]

[Modified by Volkscience, 4:31 PM 12-19-2002][HR][/HR]​Great Idea I would love to see something like this, cause most of us are not at stock ride height


----------



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: Upgrade Garage-Feedback (Black Lightning)*

What about all shots showing average lowering of 1-2" on all pics?


----------



## Odiejlg (May 18, 2002)

*Re: Upgrade Garage-Feedback ([email protected])*

is there any way to get more car colors when you are in the upgrade garage? For my '98 golf the two choices were green and black...and it is so hard to tell what they look like on those dark colored cars. How about red and white too? thanks!


----------



## je. (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: Upgrade Garage-Feedback ([email protected])*

I like it, but note this, the 1999 Jetta that I use for Canyon red is labelled "Cannon Red" instead of "Canyon Red". Cannons aren't red! The colour was also available in 2000.



[Modified by je., 8:19 PM 12-30-2002]


----------



## greeeen94SLC (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: Upgrade Garage-Feedback (16valvedCaddy)*

ummm i was just wondering what this so called _CORRACO_ is that you drive according to your sig


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: Upgrade Garage-Feedback (greeeen94SLC)*

how about wheel reveiws like they have on the tires. they all look good new but i would like to know how well the finishes hold up chipping and the elements. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BlaZiN M3 (Nov 29, 2002)

*Re: Upgrade Garage-Feedback (16valvedCaddy)*

Sell HRE http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: Upgrade Garage-Feedback (WOB GTI)*

Well....since there are some folks who buy wheels for performance rather than looks, how about including wheel weights? And not to go too overboard, but how about tire weights as well?


----------

